# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  What to do at night?

## gregandkelly63

April 2016 will be our first trip to Negril to a non All-Inclusive.  It will be our 16th trip to Negril, but we have always stayed at an AI.  One of the "perks" of an AI is the choices of what to do at night.  There is always a disco or a piano bar available.  We will be staying at Idle Awhile.  Is there any fun nightlife nearby?  We are not late night party people but we do like to have some fun until about midnight.  Any suggestions?

----------


## TAH

Well, everything will have a very different vibe than what you are accustomed to. Depends what you're after, I suppose. Bourbon Beach on a Thursday night is always an interesting scene...

----------


## lacdeloo

Seastar on Saturday Night for sure, and check out One Love Bus if you have never been.

----------


## hey_mon

Bourbon Beach, Roots, Seastar on a Saturday night, Ivan's or LTU in the cliffs for dinner, Chicken Lavish or Swordfish closer to the beach.  After dinner, perk up your ears and follow the music.  Always something to do on the beach!  And you are pretty central in location!  Oh and definitely try Montanas across the street for Tekla's delicious escovitch fish!

----------


## rooster

I go to  the beach everyday from my  cliffs property..Sunset on The Cliffs...then come back to the  West End for the night chill..clean up a bit & head to Eddie's..(DaBar}for what ever my tastes r that day...vibe can't be denied there..Looking forward to my next visit with them ALL!!!!

----------


## gregandkelly63

> Seastar on Saturday Night for sure, and check out One Love Bus if you have never been.


We have been on the pub crawl 7 times and counting.  We love Lenbert and it is one of our "must do" things every trip!

----------


## MarkY

Three Dives still had a great Tuesday night live music scene going on in May 2015, peaking before midnight IMO. Dinner and a show ...

----------


## Marko

mi in bed at 10PM......unless somebody drags mi out......lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## VVHT

3 Dives Tuesday night is definitely a good show. Arrive before the sunset, have dinner and relax until the show starts. 

This will be your lucky 17th Trip! I started out going to AI to Negril, this board finally convinced me to try Non AI and I haven't been back to AI since. Instead of Theme nights, now you can do anything you want any night!

Don't forget to use Route Taxi's for transportation.

Every night after we had dinner out we would stop at OMG Ice Cream, great people watching!

Enjoy,

VVHT

----------


## saeyedoc

Not much to do between dinner and the late night music scene. I'm with Marko, rarely make it past 10pm. For us it's a nice dinner on the West End then back to the beach to chill until bed.

----------


## Mike_D

I, too am not much of a late night person these days. There are, however, a few early evening events that are worth checking out. As mentioned, 3 Dives has live music (and webcast) on Tuesdays and Seastar has their show on Saturday nights. In addition, Canoe Bar has a steel drum band on Thursdays around dinner time and Ahhhbee's now has live reggae from 8:00 to midnight on Thursdays, as well. I'm looking forward to checking out Ahhhbee's show on my next trip.

----------


## luvmylabs

Seastar has a live music on Wednesdays and karaoke one night during the week and a free shuttle.

We had dinner one night at Chicken Lavish and walked down to Mi Yard for some drinks afterwards one night.

----------


## 541lion

Definitely will be hitting up ahhbees next trip as well

----------


## booger

A trip to Las Vegas is always entertaining......

----------


## Big_frank

Was at last night's Seastar entertainment; nice laid-back music.

----------


## shell

I'm interested in the responses to this thread. One of the things I like about staying at our favorite AI is the ease of things to do after dinner. I've found the times we've stayed non ai( which is almost the same amount of time we've stayed ai) we usually just go to dinner and then back to where we're staying. No way could i stay awake for shows at Bourbon Beach or Alfreds..haha. Only ever did the Seastar on Saturday night show. Have to check out 3 dives next trip! But then I"m in the minority here... Ive done both ai and non ai and I still love my ai(Couples Swept Away) trips the best!

----------


## jcjcnj

We have stayed at Idle Awhile and Charela Inn.  We do a late dinner and not much else.  Couldn't imagine doing the late night shows at this point.  But Idle Awhile was doing a bon fire on Friday nights with music.  Charela does music on Thursday night during dinner.  It was a great evening.  People danced.  And it is a nice quick walk from Idle Awhile since it is right next door.  They were also doing a show on Sat, a traditional one, which my husband found to be a bit hokey.  But their new website only mentions the Thursday night entertainment.

----------


## 7milesunset

I like having a few beers at sunnyside..  Lots of locals, and Robert the bartender at night is a great guy.

----------


## gregandkelly63

We love all the answers and are taking notes!  Thanks!

----------


## ROBIN

Drifter's bar next to Merrills has late afternoon and early evening live music starting around 2:30 - 3:00 .....Fri aft and Sun aft....plus during high season I believe they have added Wed  and Thurs afternoons......great vibe and good music ...(That's for those who like to see stuff early and then hit the bed)

----------


## gregandkelly63

Great suggestions!   Any more?

----------


## TAH

If you really want something different, you could have some local guys take you crab hunting at night. Looks pretty fun to me.

----------


## Jammin Jamaica Tours

If your looking for a bit more action, there is The Jungle Disco Club on the Negril Beach Road.  The Jungle is open on Thursday and Saturday nights from 10PM onto approx 2:30am.

----------


## gregandkelly63

The Jungle sounds fun.  Who's been there before?

----------


## Uncle Johnny

To Jungle or not to Jungle, that is the question.

----------


## poolguywindsor

Just did 8 out of 10 late nights in December! Not bad for an old guy. Every night is busy at Bouben Beach these days. Thursday is lady's night at the Jungle, the busiest night there. Saturday is also busy at the Jungle it's an AI party. Friday night starting at 10 until 2 AI with DJ upstairs. roots and Alfred's have live reggae several nights as well. Saturday Seastar especially if you never have been before. If you make really late any nights you can always cab it up to Scrubadub, always lots of fun! Sunnyside will usually always have someone sitting around the bar until quite late.

----------

